# KAZYK the BEFOULED on ROT BEAST from WF



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

New from Warhammer Forge and available for pre-order is Kazyk the Befouled on Rot Beast. Here is what they have to say about this model:



> Lieutenant to the mighty Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord himself, the fell champion Kazyk, known as the Befouled, is little more than a rotting sack of putrescence held together by the will to destroy.














*SEE MORE HERE.*


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Did it honestly need two threads?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

No it didn't, I missed that a thread was already started before posting this one, honest mistake on my part, and I have already sent a report to remove this thread or at least to have it locked... 

Did it really need a smart ass reply posted is the real question...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is just his way.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> That is just his way.


But... Smart ass usually requires there to be smart, rather than just an inane, or asinine question, which merely requires me to point out the hyprocrisy and also allows me the chance to bump this post back to the top so that yet more people can bask in this oh so glorious beauty of a model.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

well said. wow it is a really good model:biggrin:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet indeed.


----------

